# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  البناء علي أرض الدولة ( من أحكام القضاء الإداري )

## صافيناز

*أملاك الدولة الخاصة – لجهة الإدارة أن توقف أعمال البناء* 
*وتلغي الترخيص الصادر إذا تبينت أن محل الترخيص الصادر للشخص* 
*هو أرض مملوكة خاصة للدولة – أساس ذلك* .


*المحكمة :*

ومن حيث إن عناصر المنازعة تتحصل – بحسب ما يؤخذ من الحكم المطعون فيه ومن سائر
الأوراق والمستندات المقدمة – في إن المطعون ضده أقام الدعوي رقم 678 لسنة 6 القضائية   
طالبا وقف تنفيذ ثم إلغاء قرار مجلس مدينة الأقصر بوقف أعمال البناء علي الأرض الكائنة
بشارع سمعان بمدينة الأقصر .

وقال المدعي شرحا لدعواه أنه في عام 1997 إشتري قطعة الأرض المشار إليها بموجب 
عقد مؤرخ في 11/ 1/ 1997 وإستصدر في 1/ 8 / 1997 ترخيصا ببناء ثلاثة أدوار 
علي هذه الأرض بعد أن تحققت الجهة الإدارية أنها لا تدخل ضمن أملاك الدولة ، وبعد 
أن شرع في أعمال البناء الصادر بها الترخيص فوجئ بتاريخ 6/ 1/ 1998 بإعلانه 
بالقرار رقم 163 لسنة 1997 بوقف أعمال البناء علي الأرض المشار إليها . بحجة
أنها تدخل في أملاك الدولة فبادر إلي إقامة دعواه بطلباته سالفة البيان . وبجلسة 
23/ 6/ 1999 قضت محكمة القضاء الإداري بقبول الدعوي شكلا وبوقف تنفيذ
القرار المطعون فيه وأحالت طلب الإلغاء إلي هيئة مفوضي الدولة لتحضيره 
وتقديم تقرير بالرأي القانوني فيه وبعد إيداع التقرير تداولت الدعوي أمام المحكمة
حتي صدر فيها بجلسة 9/ 1/ 2003 حكم بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه وما يترتب 
علي ذلك من آثار وألزمت الجهة الإدارية المصروفات . وشيدت المحكمة قضاءها
علي أساس أن المطعون ضده ( المدعي) قد صدر لصالحه ترخيص البناء رقم 419
لسنة 1997 ، بعد إستيفاء البيانات والرسومات المقدمة مع طلب الترخيص وأنه لا
يجوز سحب الترخيص أو وقفه بعد إن صدر صحيحا ومستوفيا لشرائط صحته .


ومن حيث إن مبني الطعن الماثل أن الحكم المطعون فيه أخطأ في تطبيق القانون 
وتأويله لأن القرار المطعون فيه إستند إلي ما يبرره إذ تيقنت الإدارة بعد إصدارها
الترخيص المشار إليه للمطعون ضده ، أنه قد إشتري الأرض التي يقيم عليها أعمال
البناء المرخص بها من غير مالك ، لأن المالك الحقيقي لهذه الأرض توفي عن غير
وارث فآلت الأرض إلي بيت المال ، ومن ثم كان لزاما علي جهة الإدارة أن توقف
أعمال البناء التي تجري علي هذه الأرض بعد أن تيقنت من ملكية الدولة لها ويكون
قرارها في هذا الشأن وقد قام علي صحيح سببه بمنأي عن الإلغاء مما كان يستلزم
القضاء برفض الدعوي .


ومن حيث إن المادة 970 من القانون المدني تنص علي أنه : ( 2- ولا يجوز تملك
الأموال الخاصة المملوكة للدولة أو للأشخاص الإعتبارية العامة وكذا أموال الوحدات
الإقتصادية  التابعة للمؤسسات العامة أو الهيئات العامة وشركات القطاع العام غير التابعة لأيهما والأوقاف الخيرية أو كسب أي حق عيني علي هذه الأموال بالتقادم .

3- ولا يجوز التعدي علي الأموال المشار إليها بالفقرة السابقة وفي حالة حصول التعدي يكون
للوزير المختص حق إزالته إداريا .
ومن حيث إن المشرع بسط حمايته بهذا النص علي الأموال الخاصة المملوكة للدولة ولجهات
الوقف وغيرها من الجهات التي حددتها المادة السالفة ، ولم تقف هذه الحماية عند حدود حظر
تملك هذه الأموال أو كسب أي حق عيني عليها بالتقادم  وإنما إمتدت لتشمل منع أي تعد عليها
وللإدارة قياما منها بواجب حمايتها من ذلك دفع التعدي وإزالته وفق ما رسمه القانون ، وعليها
أن تحول من جانبها دون تحقيق أية آثار له . وتمتنع عن إفادة المتعدي من ثماره ، ولا يقبل منه
أن يستند إلي تعدية للمطالبة بما يكون فيه إقرار له أو ترتيب أية نتائج علي إستمرار وضعه 
غير المشروع ، فلا تقبل منه أن يطلب ترخيصا للبناء علي أرض مملوكة للدولة ، ولجهة 
الإدارة أن توقف أعمال البناء وتلغي الترخيص الصادر إذا تبينت أن محل الترخيص الصادر
للشخص هو أرض مملوكة للدولة .


ومن حيث إنه لما كان ذلك وكان تقرير الخبير المنتدب في الدعوي أمام محكمة القضاء 
الإداري قد إنتهي إلي أن عقار التداعي كان واردا في تكليف المدعو / .............وذلك
بسجلات المكلفات بالضرائب العقارية في المدة من سنة 1950 حتي سنة 1959 ثم
أصبح عقار التداعي في تكليف الإدارة لبيت المال والأموال المستردة بعد عام 1959
وحتي الآن لوفاة المالك الأصلي دون وارث ، وعلي ذلك فما كان يجوز لجهة الإدارة 
أن تمنح المطعون ضده ترخيصا  بالبناء علي هذه الأرض لدخولها في الملكية الخاصة
للدولة ، وإذا كانت جهة الإدارة قد خالفت هذا الحظر ومنحت المطعون ضده ترخيصا 
بالبناء علي قطعة الأرض المشار إليها ظنا منها أن هذه الأرض ما دامت لم ترد في 
سجلات أملاك الدولة الخاصة بقسم الأملاك بمجلس مدينة الأقصر ، فهي غير مملوكة
للدولة ، فإن قرارها في هذا الشأن لا يكتسب حصانة مهما يكن قد مضي عليه من 
الزمن ، بعد ما ثبت يقينا أن هذا الترخيص قد ورد علي أرض لا يجوز الترخيص 
للأفراد بالبناء عليها لأنها مملوكة للدولة ملكية خاصة ، ويضحي بذلك قرار الجهة
الإدارية بوقف أعمال البناء علي هذه الأرض صحيحا وقائما علي ما يبرره من 
أسباب بما يجعله بمنأي عن الإلغاء .

ومن حيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه قد خالف هذا النظر وذهب إلي غير هذا المذهب فإنه
يكون حقيقيا بالإلغاء والقضاء برفض الدعوي .


( المحكمة الإدارية العليا – الدائرة الأولي – موضوع – الطعن رقم 5354لسنة 
49 ق.ع  - جلسة 5/ 7/ 2008) .

----------

